
WayUp, YC W15, is now charging for excel exports - miken110
http://imgur.com/SsC9Tn2
======
miken110
Paid data exports is weird enough, but I think the way they go about it is
even weirder. On their user dashboard, they display all of the job applicants
that the user has already paid for. When a user, naturally, starts to search
for an excel export of his/her data, there is a big banner at the top that
says "Please email bizhelp@wayup.com" for an excel export of your date. With
no mention of the fee. It also tool them 3 days to get back to me.

------
ptrk
This is a first

